# ISO kids' LOW FAT meals



## Dina (Feb 23, 2006)

My son was at the doctor's office yesterday for several infections - poor guy. Doc told us he's overweight and has Acanthosis Nigricans and needs to begin a low fat diet and of course, more exercise. I'm looking for low fat school lunch and dinner ideas for him (and the family). Everyone will begin this low fat diet since I don't want him to feel left out. Thanks you all. He mostly likes chicken and beef but not too many veggies. Loves lots of fruits and some legumes.


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is a copy of the Canada Food Guide.  I know the US has a pyramid thing, but I couldn't find that easily. The link I gave you is geared toward kids. 

Your son is old enough to plan his own menu and to help with the prep work. Something I have found very successful in helping the kids I work with lose weight and eat healthy is to give them this guide (which details the number of portions and the SIZE of each portion) and then let them figure out how much they should be eating. It is often a big wake up call when they realize how much they are eating of the wrong stuff.

You may have to start forcing the issue a bit by limiting his portions of everything except fruit and veggies if he won't do it himself. He's a sweetie though, I know he will figure this out. 

If I were to plan lower fat meals I would eliminate most of the sauces, buy 1% milk, and make sure most of the dairy products I bought were low fat. Often they are the biggest source of fat. 

The best solution though is just to get him more active, and to educate him about what he should be eating. I tell the kids I teach GIGO...garbage in garbage out. Your brain will only work as well as the fuel you put in. Hope that helps a bit Dina, I know this is a toughie for you.


----------



## Dina (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the food guide Alix.  Justin and I checked it out already-has great info.  I know I don't cook such fatty foods other than the butter and sugar in  the cookies and brownies (which Justin happens to love).  I keep talking to him about portion control.  He does eat excessively sometimes.  It will take a while for him to change his eating habits but he CAN do it.  The remedy here is to not buy tempting foods, i.e. sweets and chips so he won't be tempted-I could use them as rewards.


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, portion control is really the key. I would hesitate to use sweets or "junk" food as a reward though, that can lead to other issues. It is a better idea to always allow a bit of the "junk" as a dessert, but again, emphasize the portion control. One piece of cake for dessert is OK, two...not so much.

One of the rules we have with the teens I work with is that you must eat 1/2 of each different item served to receive dessert. No negotiating. So, if your meal is roast chicken, potatoes and steamed beans with a green salad, then Justin needs to eat 1/2 of each of those things served to merit dessert. At least you would get 1/2 a salad into him then!

Another tip is to always serve a salad and a steamed vegetable with your starch and protein. That way he will get the required amounts of veggie SOMEHOW.

Good luck Dina and Justin. That food guide is a very good one. I hope it helps.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 23, 2006)

What about making traditional kids favourites but tailoring the recipes so they are low fat? For example, you could make pizza using sliced english muffins, low fat cheese, and cut up veggies (mushrooms, green/red pepper, onion). 

You can also just substitute higher calorie foods for lower calorie versions. Cheese, milk, butter, etc. all come in lighter versions that can save a lot of calories. 

Another idea is grilled cheese sandwiches, but baking them instead of pan frying them. Toast some bread, slice some low fat cheese (or use fat free american cheese slices) and put it on the toasted bread. Broil it until the cheese melts. Add on a pickle slice, some ketchup and mustard and you have a really great lower calorie grilled cheese.

To help your son get more veggies in his diet, try making soups that have vegetables in it. Most kids will eat veggies if they are "in" things instead of expecting them to eat a pile of steamed brussels sprouts or something. 

Portion control, as you mentioned, is a big thing as well. Your boy can still enjoy his favourite snacks and treats, but just limit them. Perhaps you could put some treats in individual ziplock baggies and let him choose 1 per day. That way he wont feel deprived or like he is on a "diet" but he wont be eating mindless portions. 

Oh, one more thing, don't forget about the benifits of good exercise! If you all do something together as a family it wont feel like work. What about going for a nice walk after dinner each day (or even every other day)?


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Feb 25, 2006)

So you and he don't feel deprived you can make many cake-type baked goods by substituting applesauce for the oil.  Use something like this to frost--1 med. pkg. Cool Whip
1 box instant vanilla pudding (use the sugar-free kind) (any flavor can be used)
1 c. low fat milk
Combine pudding and milk by whipping together. Fold in Cool Whip and beat until fluffy. Frosting is great on chocolate cakes or cupcakes. Must refrigerate when cake is frosted!

I've made brownies using egg substitute and 1/2 of the oil called for and the rest applesauce being careful not to overbake.  You can probably use all applesauce for the oil, but that was the first time I tried it.  These are not health foods, but with portion control, they can be enjoyed so as not to feel deprived.

If you use canned soups, such as cream of mushroom for cooking, look for the lower fat versions as every little bit helps.  If you use sour cream or half and half, there are some decent reduced fat and fat free versions.  I make a very good fat free cream of potato soup usong Land O Lakes fat free half and half.  Some of the spray margarines are decent and you have to work to use a lot.  Butter buds is another product I use in things like mashed potatoes.  Good Luck!


----------



## Dina (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks you all.  I just got everyone here a fruit bar so no one gets tempted with sweets.  Not that I'll never bake again but we need to detox...LOL.  I am all ears for any and all suggestions from everyone else.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Dina, a couple of tricks you might try.

1. Keep a tupperware container of cut up veggies and dip in the fridge, it will be accessible and kids will eat anything if it is easy. 

2. Put out a fruit plate with cut up pieces of fruit on it for after school. Kids won't grab an orange, but they will totally demolish cut up fruit. Keeps them from digging in the cookie jar to satisfy that after school urge.

3. I read recently that you should try not to serve supper too late. It needs to be served about 2 - 3 hours before bedtime.


----------



## jkath (Feb 26, 2006)

Alix, all of your information is fantastic! 

To go along with grumblebee's thoughts - make a chicken soup by cooking boneless skinless chicken breasts in water with some bouillon cubes added. Skim off any fat that rises to the top. Have your son help cut up any and all veggies that go into the soup, trying to get as many colors as possible. (I'd limit the potato content, though) 
When you're at the store, see if you and he can find a produce item he's not yet tried. Kids love exploring, when it's fun. Have him try a starfruit! Or perhaps a blood orange. Have you had a casaba? Also, ethnic markets may have really wild veggies you've not tried. 

I'd be careful about making desserts with sugar-free items. They have a tendency to be worse than sugar, at times. 

As for dessert - here's a winner in my kids' book:
Peel an apple, then core it and cut it into 6ths. Put it in a dish, and sprinkle with cinnamon, nutmeg, and ginger (& clove if they like it). Add about 1/4 tsp. of butter (just a dot!), and a bit of fresh lemon juice, and microwave till it's almost soft. Tastes like apple pie!


----------



## Dina (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey ya'll. I have to spread the great news! Justin's made a drastic decision to REALLY make a change in his diet. I know the doctor scared him a bit! He's chosing his own breakfast - cereal with milk and fruit or yogurt and fruit smoothies. He's eating one fruit for his in between meal snacks and has not yet asked for sweets. Whew!!! He's all for salads so he's been asking me for lettuce and carrots. Too bad he doesn't like tomatoes and cucumbers. One thing that I'm adament about is dinner with my husband. Most of the time he gets home at 8:00 p.m. so that's when I serve dinner for everyone. So even though kids go to bed by 10:00, they end up eating a bit after 8:00.  What's important is that Justin's limiting his portions on his own so that helps. 

He's just getting over the congestion and infections he had (and on antibiotics) so he's limiting his exercise (although he's playing basketball with his friends right now). Today, all the kids and I jumped on the trampoline and played baseball in the backyard for over two hours. It was fun and we all got some exercise. We're hopeful that his weight will begin to come off. 

Thanks for your continued suggestions everyone. Oh, and I don't do sugar substitutes for the kids either. It's all natural for them or nothing. JKath, if I could just get my son to like baked apples. Everyone but him likes them baked. It's got to be chocolate cake, brownies or chocolate chip cookies for him. He'll get a treat soon.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 26, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> Thanks for your continued suggestions everyone. Oh, and I don't do sugar substitutes for the kids either. It's all natural for them or nothing. JKath, if I could just get my son to like baked apples. Everyone but him likes them baked. It's got to be chocolate cake, brownies or chocolate chip cookies for him. He'll get a treat soon.


 

I have a recipe for brownies that uses applesauce in place of butter/oil. Its really quite tasty and moist yet virtually fat free. Let me know if you are interested... 

Glad to hear that things are going well with your son. It is a challenge, but it sounds like he is commited!


----------



## Dina (Feb 26, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> I have a recipe for brownies that uses applesauce in place of butter/oil. Its really quite tasty and moist yet virtually fat free. Let me know if you are interested...
> 
> Glad to hear that things are going well with your son. It is a challenge, but it sounds like he is commited!


 
Absolutely!  I would love to have your recipe.  I remember making brownies with apple sauce once and they were not bad at all.  Thank you.


----------



## Alix (Feb 26, 2006)

What wonderful news that he is taking things seriously. And yay for you that you could inspire him to take control of that aspect of his life. Its tough to do.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 27, 2006)

*Fat Free Brownies*

*Ingredients:*
3/4 cup all purpose flour
1/4 cup + 2tbsp cocoa powder
1 cup granulated sugar
1/4 tsp salt
1/3 cup unsweetened applesauce
3 egg whites (or 1 whole egg + 1 egg white)
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 cup chopped walnuts (you can leave these out if you dont like nuts) 

*Directions:*
Combine flour, cocoa, sugar, and salt and stir to mix well. Stir in applesauce, egg, and vanilla extract. Fold in nuts. Coat an 8 inch square pan with nonstick cooking spray. Spread the batter evenly in the pan and bake at 325 degrees for about 20 minutes, or just until the edges are firm and the center is almost set. Cool and cut into squares. 

These are good on their own, as is... but if you want you can slice the squares horizontally in half and spread some raspberry jam between the 2 pieces.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 27, 2006)

dina, check out the no pudge fat free brownies from www.nopudge.com

i have been making them recently, and they're as good as the real thing.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 27, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey Dina, a couple of tricks you might try.
> 
> 1. Keep a tupperware container of cut up veggies and dip in the fridge, it will be accessible and kids will eat anything if it is easy.
> 
> ...




I fully agree Alix. Now with clementines and on the cheap,I peel lots of them and when the kiddies get home they  make a beehive for them and don't ask for anything after. Peel fruits that need to be peeled and serve and they will eat without fuss.Also we eat at 6.30 to 6.45 latest and the kids are in bed by 7.40 to 8.00. this works well for all of us, for one, I don't sleep very well if I eat late. Also agree on the cut out veggies. My daughter loves carrots, and my sonn cucumbers. I clean and cut them into pieces and then serve them with a lot of our dinners.They end up eating lots of veggies. so I'd say find out which veggies your son loves and give him with a lot of his meals, not every meal thoughh as he will get bored of it.


----------



## Dina (Feb 28, 2006)

It worked!  Placed carrot sticks with "light" ranch dressing, strawberries, and sliced oranges with a fat free yogurt dip on a platter and it was all gone before dinner.  Today I'll melt a bit of semi-sweet chocolate chips so Justin can dip some fruit in it.  That'll be a treat for them!  I also read that the dark chocolate is suppose to be better for us.  I will have to try the dark one next time.  You guys are such great support.  Thanks.


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2006)

Semi sweet chips are dark enough. YAY! I am so glad it is all working out well for you. Keep up the good work! I know it is more work for you, but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Dina (Feb 28, 2006)

And soooo good too Alix.  I use the Ghirardelli semi sweet.  Best ones I've found here so far.


----------



## Dina (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey!  Just noticed I've been titled "Sous Chef"!  Who's assistant am I?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree with Alix and Jikoni about fruits.  Kids are not turned off by fruits NOT because of their flavours, but because of all the skins, pips and what not they have to deal with, the fact that not being able to simply pick them up and pop in their mouth like so many other snack foods. 
Preparing the fresh fruits so they are "ready to go" is really a winning strategy.
Also for an added attraction, yogurt sweetend with honey and tiny drop of vanilla to mix the fruit in or to dip in, will make it really a wholesome treat...


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2006)

i've found that for my son and my nieces/nephews, cutting up citrus into the supreme, as in making a supreme of citrus or fruit salad of oranges, grapefruit, apples, pears, grapes, and the like is gobbled up immediately.


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 1, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Also for an added attraction, yogurt sweetend with honey and tiny drop of vanilla to mix the fruit in or to dip in, will make it really a wholesome treat...


I have to try that tomorrow for snack time Urmaniac.Merci


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 1, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> Hey!  Just noticed I've been titled "Sous Chef"!  Who's assistant am I?


I would like to say 'me' coz I like your posts, but I am way too new.


----------



## Constance (Mar 2, 2006)

We got our grandson to raise when he was 3 years old, and he had never sat down at a table to eat. His meals had consisted of cold hot dogs, cold green beans in a cup, bread & butter, and blue box mac & cheese. 
He was big into the "ninja" thing, so I got him to eat rice dishes with assorted vegies and meats by calling it "Ninja Food". I showed him the Roman Soldier on the Roman Meal bag, and got him to eat "Soldier Bread" instead of white bread. Now a teenager, he eats all kinds of things other kids wouldn't touch. 

My smallest grandson, 8, comes here after school a couple of days a week. I let him "shop around" for a snack, and often as not he chooses a healthy one. Cottage cheese with S&P, bananas, apples, vegies with dip, celery with peanut butter are some of the good choices he makes. Of course, if G'pa has Oreos or chips laying out, he hits on those. Sometimes I do too.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm surprised no one else said this before, but you should check out Chinese food.  It's supposed to be really good for you...


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2006)

chinese food, as prepared in most places in the western world, is loaded with fat and sodium, unless you get it steamed/boiled with the sauce on the side.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 3, 2006)

Erm... I meant authentic Chinese food.  Not Americanized Chinese Food...


----------



## Dina (Mar 3, 2006)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> I would like to say 'me' coz I like your posts, but I am way too new.


 
Thanks Jikoni!  I just saw your picture on a cover of magazine you posted.  You are so beautiful.  I hope you learn a lot from this forum.  We're all here to share recipes and ideas, and make some friendships along the way too.


----------

